# Knowing your clubs yardage



## niwintz (Jul 8, 2014)

I have just joined my local golf club in Nov 13 and was given a handicap of 22, I have now got down to 19 but feel I have the potential to get down quite a few more shots. I set myself a target of 17 by the end of the summer but I am now looking at around 15 now. 

What I feel I need to concentrate more on is my club yardage, being new to the game I really get stuck with what club I need to use for certain shots, is it a 6i or 7i? Pw or 9i? 

Whatis the best way of working your yardage for each club out? I feel going to the driving range doesn't give me the exact figure I need and it's also totally not the right environment to get the right distance.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum

The best way to do your yardages is on the practice ground with real balls on a calm day. Hit say 10 balls and measure the averarage with each club. If you havnt got a practice area you can build a yardage book on the course by measuring decent hits with a laser or a GPS device and record them in a book, you will eventually know each clubs average and then, when competing,you just adjust for wind, gradient etc


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 8, 2014)

Get out on the course, hit shots in from 150 and see what works from there. My 150 club is an 8 iron and I add a club for every 10 yards from there or deduct a club for every 10 yards. I couldn't tell you what my PW is off my head but I work it from 150 so 9 is 140 PW is 130.


----------



## niwintz (Jul 8, 2014)

Cheers, we do have a practise area and I will try that out thanks. Once I work it out for each club am I allowed to say laminate a small card with these yardages on it for future use?


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 8, 2014)

niwintz said:



			Cheers, we do have a practise area and I will try that out thanks. Once I work it out for each club am I allowed to say laminate a small card with these yardages on it for future use?
		
Click to expand...

Of course- a good idea.

Mark Crossfield (if you don't know him, he's a Youtube Golf pro) has his yardages written on his clubs!


----------



## Hakuna (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for asking this question as it's something I have been thinking about too, the only practice facility I have is a driving range near me. HOw do people calculate their distances when they are using range balls which I understand aren't the same as ordinary golf balls? Hitting a 7iron to a distance of 150 yards would be how far in normal golf ball shots?


----------



## Spuddy (Jul 8, 2014)

Hakuna said:



			Thanks for asking this question as it's something I have been thinking about too, the only practice facility I have is a driving range near me. HOw do people calculate their distances when they are using range balls which I understand aren't the same as ordinary golf balls? Hitting a 7iron to a distance of 150 yards would be how far in normal golf ball shots?
		
Click to expand...

It depends on the range ball.  By far the most accurate way is to try it on the course with the balls you use.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 8, 2014)

It's always difficult to measure your yardage on a practice ground because it's virtually impossible to see, from 150 odd yards, where the ball has pitched.
Carry distance is the only one that you have control over - once the ball pitches it could stop dead or roll out 10, 20 or more yards.
Playing onto a green can be OK as long as you can find the pitch marks!
An alternative is to find a Pro with a Launch Monitor and get the data from that.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 8, 2014)

Wherever you end up trying to measure your yardages, I suggest measuring to where most of the balls land and not too take the average. Consistently hitting it 150 yards is better than a Sunday best shot of 175 screwing the results and ending up with you consistently short on the course


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2014)

I used my practice ground and hit ten with each iron, ignoring obvious mis hits and the longest/shortest to get an average. I used my sky caddie to measure. I also did it hitting the other way so I had distances into and down wind. Another option although you'll get charged is to find somewhere with a launch monitor and use that for the averages. My local range offers this facility and you can hit your normal ball (Pro V, or whatever) and get proper readings rather than using a range ball


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2014)

I guessed my yardages as over the last couple of years each club goes a bit further


----------



## One Planer (Jul 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guessed my yardages as over the last couple of years each club goes a bit further
		
Click to expand...

:clap:

I know how far I hit my scoring clubs (8i to 58Â°) as that, in my mind, is more important than how far I hit my driver.

I have distances for all my clubs, but these are simply averages. Contact and prevailing conditions will have more of an effect on my distance than I will 


I'm looking to book an hour on the Flightscope at the range I use, just to see how my distances compare to what I perceive them to be, but at Â£40 for that hour, it can wait


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guessed my yardages as over the last couple of years each club goes a bit further
		
Click to expand...

How do you know that?


----------



## apj0524 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have used the the process of hitting my 8i and 7i and measuring and then making a judgment of the other clubs because the practice area is not long enough for the long irons, and I have a laminated card to refer to.  The other thing I do is when I hit a shot with my 5i I use the Measure Shot on my Garmin to see if they are right.  I was thinking putting them on each club, but to be honest I'm not consistent enough to have the b***s to do this!!


----------



## moogie (Jul 9, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I'm looking to book an hour on the Flightscope at the range I use, just to see how my distances compare to what I perceive them to be, but at Â£40 for that hour, it can wait 

Click to expand...


That is very expensive for flightscope

There is a local fitter in my area charges Â£15 p/hr for flightscope and Â£20 p/hr for GC2 system

Me and a mate had fitting for yardages on Monday night just gone,  on GC2 system
I only took wedges and irons,  my mate took full bag
5 balls each club
Both done in just over the hour :thup:


----------



## Sybez (Jul 9, 2014)

What about an ES12 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...rts-ES12-Yardage-finder&p=1100520#post1100520


----------

